# Green star polyp does not open for the second day.



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Any suggestions please
Ammonia - 0
NO2 - 0
NO3 - 40 Ppm if I am reading it corect from the API test strips 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Let it be and after a few days it will come back if you haven't killed it. If the base tissue (purple) is intact and a nice healthy dark colour, then it should open up afetr a while.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

GSP's are almost indestructible. Just have some patience, it'll open up once it feels comfortable.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Let it be and after a few days it will come back if you haven't killed it. If the base tissue (purple) is intact and a nice healthy dark colour, then it should open up afetr a while.


yes.it is. when I got it two weeks ago, It has portion of the tissue without any polyps. Now the new frags (do not know if it correct termin) start to grow.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I should add that for now it is on the sand bad. It gets enough lights, but not current.
Sorry, I should run out now and will reply later for all question.

Thanks for reply

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

it took mine a while to adjust. give it time :3


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

i received a piece from a coworker. it was out and about the next day.

But maybe that's just my piece.


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

when it eventually comes out, try and move it higher up and closer to some medium flow. it looks more alive when it gets flow.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks guys. you made my wife's day

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

If is dead come and ill give u some, GSP enjoys flow and good light but as everyone said before give it some time


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah, mine sometimes closes up all by itself for no reason... then it opens up again like nothing ever happened 

Get it in some more flow; add some phyto-feast or other coral food.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

explor3r said:


> If is dead come and ill give u some, GSP enjoys flow and good light but as everyone said before give it some time


Thank you Sir.
I am starting new 80G and will wait for now adding anyting.
Appriciated

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

50seven said:


> Yeah, mine sometimes closes up all by itself for no reason... then it opens up again like nothing ever happened
> 
> Get it in some more flow; add some phyto-feast or other coral food.


The wife was almost crying yesterday about this one. She has two babies in this tank - sixline wrasse which survived everything and this polyp

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

sig said:


> The wife was almost crying yesterday about this one. She has two babies in this tank - sixline wrasse which survived everything and this polyp


LOL, my wife is the same. She will let me know if anything goes slightly wrong with any of the reef's inhabitants. Who needs API test kits?

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## j3tang (Sep 14, 2010)

50seven said:


> Yeah, mine sometimes closes up all by itself for no reason... then it opens up again like nothing ever happened
> 
> Get it in some more flow; add some phyto-feast or other coral food.


Mine did that over the weekend for the first time. It just shriveled up some time in the afternoon and then came back out later at night. I don't think I disturbed it ...

Maybe a hermit crab or snail crawled over it? 



50seven said:


> LOL, my wife is the same. She will let me know if anything goes slightly wrong with any of the reef's inhabitants. Who needs API test kits?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


That's quite the expensive test kit!


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

My GSP, which was fragged before i picked it up, took about 1 week to come out

Even now, it will close up for 1-2 days for no reason and come out again.

It does require flow... enough to keep the skin clean of debris and diatoms..

So increase its flow, and just wait.. it will come out


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

j3tang said:


> that's quite the expensive test kit! :d


rofl!!!!! :d :d


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*green star polyp*

hey there gang , i have the same prob but mine has not opened up at all its been a week it was prev in my nano tank but when i moved some of the rocks over to my new tank i has not opened up at all , bummers any ideas , have i killed it .
thanks 
tom


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Make sure its in a area with high enough flow to keep debris from settling on the "skin" I find this causes them to close up and stay closed.

When I put mine in the tank it took them about a week to open up too..


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*gsp*

i have done that i moved them to the top of the rock where there is some flow , i can see them blowing in the water , but how do i know if it is dead or i have killed it .
thanks 
tom


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

As long as you dont see it disintegrating away with fleshy parts starting to get picked on or blown away in the current, it's technically still alive, give it a chance and don't move it around too much. I've been told that when a coral is stressed and closed, moving it from place to place frequently will stress it more and it will remain closed longer.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*gsp*

ok i wont touch it anymore will just keep my eye on it 
thanks for all the help 
tom


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Tom,

mine opened 5 days later after closing date

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

